# The B8/B8.5 S4 Wheel Gallery



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This thread will be a gallery to show various wheels on the B8/B8.5 S4. I'll start it with the OEM wheels, anyone else can feel free to post a pics of S4s on any Wheel. Remember to include:

- Wheel manufacturer
- Wheel Size
- Wheel Offset

This is a gallery thread, so please keep questions and discussion in other threads or confine them to PM.

Thanks!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*All B8 A4 wheels are 5x112 hubcentric wheels with a center bore of 66.6mm.*

*18" 5-parallel-spoke S-design wheels with 245/40 summer performance tires*









Size: 18x8
Offset 47


*19" 5-segment-spoke-design alloy wheel with 255/35 summer tires, a.k.a "Peelers".*









Size: 19x8.5
Offset: 43


*19-inch RS 5 style 5-spoke alloy wheels with Titanium Finish, a.k.a "Titanium Package Wheels" or "Black Package Wheels"*









Size: 19.8.5
Offset: 43

If you'd like OEM wheels added or specs changed/updated please PM me to let me know, *or you have these wheels on your car and would like me to swap out the Audi-configurator picture for your car feel free to message me as well*. Thanks.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BBS CH-R - 20x8.5 et 40 - silver w/255 30 20's Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BBS LM-R 19x8.5 et38 - 255 35 19 - Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

more LM-R photos


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BBS CH-R in Matte Black 19x9.5 et45 and BBS CX-R in 19X8.5 et










BBS CX-R


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BBS CH-R - Matte Black


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BBS CX-R mounted


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

a few more of the CX-R

some dirty pics


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BBS CH-R in 19x9.5 et45 -- silver


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Testing fitting Vossen CV4's in silver on a 10 Audi S4 - they clear the Stoptech ST60's.

20x9 - 255 30 20's.


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

HRE P44SC with brushed tinted clear finish. 20x9" ET40 with 255/30R20 Michelin PS2 tires.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Our B8.5 on 3SDM 18 inch 0.06's 



Jason


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V703 anyone?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom Midnight Blue VMR V710 

Aggressively fitted on 19x9.5 ET33


----------



## seaman13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone tried this optionnal 20" wheel from Audi A6 on their B8/8.5 ? I love those wheel, but I'm wondering what would be their look, on my '14 S4 Glacier White with Black optics pack ?


----------



## Looh_iss (Jul 15, 2021)

VMRWheels said:


> Custom Midnight Blue VMR V710
> 
> Aggressively fitted on 19x9.5 ET33


----------



## Looh_iss (Jul 15, 2021)

VMRWheels said:


> Custom Midnight Blue VMR V710
> 
> Aggressively fitted on 19x9.5 ET33


Is this lowered,? If so how much front and back?


----------



## Meeskra (Dec 8, 2019)

I had Vorsteiner VFF-103 on my old B8.5.


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Swapped out the old wheels and tires:

Neuspeed RSE102
19x9.5” ET25
275/35R19 - PS4S tires
5mm spacer in the front
10mm spacer in the rear
Lowered on KW HAS springs (going to switch to Billstein B12). 

No rubbing so far.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndersS5 (9 mo ago)

guiltless said:


> Swapped out the old wheels and tires:
> 
> Neuspeed RSE102
> 19x9.5” ET25
> ...


Hey man, I love the look of these wheels. I've been looking at a set of them for sale from Neuspeed's site for my S5, and you're the only S5 owner I came across on the web that has these set of wheels in this size on an actual S5. Could you please hit me up or shoot me your email or IG? I'd love to see more pictures of these wheels on your car before I end up getting a set myself


----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)

These are VERTINI wheels 20 x 10 front and rear ET 15. Tires are 275/30 ZR20. Talk about aggressive fitment, I had these wheels customed made for my S5 and Lowered on H&R. Rides nice and no rub even at full load.


----------



## Domuhnator (8 mo ago)

Makes me want me new wheels on my RS4


----------



## stephenrs6 (8 mo ago)

Vorensteiner VFF106
19x9.5 ET 37, 255/35/19
Powder coated super chrome plus base + candy gold
Lowered on Bilstein B16 (PSS10)


----------



## DirkBarse (3 mo ago)

A5/S5 Cavo
19x8.5 ET45
255/35/19
S-Line suspension

(Replica, OEM have ET32 afaik)


----------

